
Fry's Electronics VP Embezzles $65M to pay Las Vegas gambling debt (2009) - DrScump
http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Fry-s-exec-dropped-millions-on-gambling-3256806.php
======
DrScump
I couldn't find a single, comprehensive article... these have additional
detail:

[http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/15/local/me-
gambler15](http://articles.latimes.com/2009/feb/15/local/me-gambler15)

[https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/former-frys-
electronics-e...](https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/former-frys-electronics-
executive-indicted/)

[http://www.mercurynews.com/2011/10/18/frys-electronics-to-
om...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2011/10/18/frys-electronics-to-omar-
siddiqui-you-still-owe-us-65-million-2/)

